# Afternoon pheasant hunt?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am planning on an afternoon pheasant hunt one day this week after work. I work in West Fargo and was planning to drive down around Alice or Lisbon. I have not been pheasant hunting in years. Don't have a dog so may not get anything, but will be nice to get out again.

Would anyone like to go along? Does anyone have some info they would like to share? If so please pm me or email me at [email protected]com

Thanks,

Scott


----------

